# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  Pension pour chats et chiens toutes races dans l'Oise (60)

## aurore

A 20 minutes de Compiègne et 1 heure de Paris, nous accueillons toute l'année vos chiens et chats dans notre pension à la campagne.

Les chiens ne sont en box que pour manger et dormir: la journée, ils sont promenés 2 fois par jour à l'extérieur de la pension, répartis dans des enclos seuls ou à plusieurs selon affinités, lâchés dans le terrain dès que possible.





Pas de racisme: toutes les races sont acceptées sans supplément de prix.



Les chats sont en box individuels ou doubles, mais nous ne mélangeons jamais des chats de familles différentes. Les box sont tous différents mais sont tous équipés de meubles, d'étagères, de griffoirs, de paniers...





J'assure moi-même avec une ou deux employées passionnées l'entretien de la pension et le soin aux animaux: pas de turn-over d'apprentis inexpérimentés.



Nous allons fêter cette année nos 10 ans d'existence  ::  !

Voici le lien vers notre site:

http://www.pensionpilepoils.com/

et notre page facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/PILE-POILS-133891183386546/

Possibilité de prise à domicile des animaux.

Contact: 07 71 03 77 17 ou pensionpilepoils@hotmail.fr

Siret: 487 814 824 00016

----------


## PEPTISSOU

je confirme, vous ne serez pas déçu! J'ai connu Aurore en 2007 quand elle a gentiment pris ma chienne qui aurait dû être euthanasiée d'un refuge, j'ai été la chercher pour être famille d'accueil mais je l'ai adopté. Merci à Aurore de s'être occupée de ma fofolle (qui l'est toujours à 9ans) suite à un manque de place en refuge en mars 2007. Depuis le temps, la pension s'est améliorée et Aurore est un amour, si ma chienne parlait, elle voulait le dirait, elle qui aimait lui sauter dessus!

----------


## Saigure

Ho que oui, même témoignage très positif que celui de PEPTISSOU. Comme elle j'ai eu à lui confier une chienne de sauvetage et elle s'en est occupée parfaitement pendant plusieurs mois. Alors n'hésitez pas... Aurore est quelqu'un de carré, sérieux et très gentil. Elle est dans le positif et la bienveillance avec les animaux qu'elle accueille et s'investie à fond pour eux, c'est vraiment agréable de pouvoir ainsi faire confiance quand on confie un animal qu'on aime.

----------


## aurore

Merci les filles, vous êtes adorables  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Sanaga

*Bonjour, toujours d'actualité?*

----------

